# 2013 allroad rear cargo squeak --- fixed!!!!!



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

After months of driving me crazy, two trips to the dealership -- I have finally found and fixed the noise that was making me crazy.

It was coming from the latch where the rear seats lock in with the seat backs up. I applied a small amount of the fuzzy part of Velcro around the post and put the seats back up. It locks into place without any force.

After several bumpy road test drives --- the noise is gone.


----------

